# java Date



## method (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo ich habe ein problem und komme nicht weiter!!!
Es wäre nett wenn mir einer dabei helfen könnte...

die Aufgabe lautet:

1.Definieren Sie eine Klasse Date, die Attribute zum Speichern eines Datumsb (Tag, Monat, Jahr) und Methoden zum Ändern und Ermitteln (get- und set- Methoden) des gespeicherten Datums besitzt.

2. Definieren Sie für die Klasse Date zusätzlich die Methoden duplikat (), zuString () und gleicht()

- duplikat():
  Ein bestehendes Date-Objekt soll sich selbst duplizieren können. Dazu erzeugt es ein neues Date-Objekt, befüllt es mit seinen eigenen (this) Attribtwerten und gibt es abschließend zurück.

-  zuString ():
   Erzeugt eine textuelle Visualisierung des in den Attributwerten hinterlegten Datums eines Date-Objekts. Sie können dies wahlweise nach dem Schema "tag.monat.jahr" oder "tag-monat-jahr" tun. der erzeugte String wird abschließend zurückgeliefert.

-  gleicht():
   Erhält ein (zu vergleichendes) Date-Objekt als Übergabeparameter und vergleicht dessen Attributwerte mit seinen eigenen (this.) Attributwerten. wenn die Werte ALLE (paarweise) übereinstimmen, so wird die boolesche Wert true zurückgegeben, sonst false.

3. Erstellen Sie ein umfassendes Testprogramm DatumTest. Erstellen Sie dieses Testprogramm nicht erst am Ende, sondern beginnen Sie schon früh Ihre umgesetzten Teilschritte zu überprüfen und lassen Sie ihr Testprogramm mit der Klasse Date ´wachsen´.


Ich bekomme diese Aufgabe nicht hin!!

Mfg


----------



## mic_checker (23. Mai 2005)

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben.

Poste wenigstens schon mal was du bisher probiert hast, also auch Code falls vorhanden. Ansonsten spezifizier genau wo das Problem liegt, bei konkreten Fragen hilft man schon direkt viel lieber....


----------



## thE_29 (23. Mai 2005)

Verschoben nach Aufgaben!


----------



## DP (23. Mai 2005)

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Roar (23. Mai 2005)

verschoben nach aufgaben&gesuche
edit: öhj, bisschen spät


----------



## thE_29 (23. Mai 2005)

/me slaps Roar mit dem ausgedrucktem Inhaltsverzeichnis von google 
:bae:


----------

